# Frog season



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Frog season opens today


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

What is the best way to get frogs?


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

I gig them.start about 11 pm.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Once you gig em how do you dispatch them?


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Throw em in the bag. Take them home off with the head . Then off with the legs and skin em. About 1 minute or less to clean per frog


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I want to try this season! Thanks for the heads up on the season starting!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Today after 6pm. Frogs usually really come out around 11 in good numbers.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Love them fresh frog legs. Used to gig a bunch in the swamp out back down in Florida. Little butter,garlic and onion.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Karl Wolf said:


> Love them fresh frog legs. Used to gig a bunch in the swamp out back down in Florida. Little butter,garlic and onion.


You got it! And they are extremely good for u. Packed full of protein for their size.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

OptOutside440 said:


> What is the best way to get frogs?


if you're good, you can sneak up on them and grab them with your hand.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

A good Frog Dog helps a lot


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m taking my 7 year old son out tonight to our ponds. He isn’t giving me a choice, he has been counting down the days for two weeks now.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

We stopped using gigs years ago. Grab em by hand now. Way more fun


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

We leave the hind legs on the back an skin them. Some meat on the back but not much lol. Blind them with light then grab them


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tonight will be my 8 y.o son's first time for frogs


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out years back and I’d have my limit by 11. Later in the summer your competing with the raccoons and the little ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> We stopped using gigs years ago. Grab em by hand now. Way more fun


Yea but takes to much time. Can cover more area gigging.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Jim white said:


> We leave the hind legs on the back an skin them. Some meat on the back but not much lol. Blind them with light then grab them


Yea but can cover more area quicker gigging.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Frog season used to come in on June 15 every year which is my Dad,s birthday. He started me frog gigging when I was 8 years old wading creeks. We went every year on his birthday until he was about 68 or so. He is not mobile enough to go any more but I love the memories.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

My dads is June 16 and he started me around 10 I'm 47 now . Have done it every year since then. The yr he died 2013 we slayed them hard. Great memories!!! I still use the gigs he made 25 yrs ago.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up, heading out now to give her a go, been a couple years so I might be rusty


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Snapped a picture of the first catch, she ended up going back in the drink, brought home 5 after only being out a half hour in a buddy’s pond. Not a hateful start to the season.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Miss getting frogs. My mom once got a giant one by hand. We assumed he was watching the crawfish trap as his belly had crawfish!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

We ended with 5 got stormed out. My son got his first 2 ever. You would think he killed a 200" whitetail! Haha


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

tim sapara said:


> Yea but can cover more area quicker gigging.


I disagree. I am way more efficient hand grabbing than gigging.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We got some big ones last night. I used a gig and my son used a net. We will do it again in a couple weeks.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Our daughter kills them using a long shank hook with a piece of yarn


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> I disagree. I am way more efficient hand grabbing than gigging.


Cool if we disagree that's the American way! I just after 20 plus yrs of doing it every yr prefer doing it gigging. I have 8ft gigs. So you dont have to be as cautious and scare the frog off trying to crab it. Dont get me wrong I'll grab one if it doesn't know I'm there . This is of course your doing it from shore. And alot of people aren't that good with a gig. As long as you get them I quess it makes no difference how you get them as long as you get them right? Last night was alittle slow for them. Only got 11. Everyone does thing differently. In the end we are going after them to eat them! I cover tons more area gigging and I can reach out and get the ones that are further out. You know the ones out of reach and will dart off if you try and get in to grab them. 8 ft gig those one dont even see or hear the gig coming down on them. Bam frog on!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep it’s hard to grab one in waist deep swamps, and there sitting on weed beds out of reach, I have a telescopic aluminum gig and can reach and get em. Going later this week with some warmer temps gets them out , plus on public ponds weekdays should have a few less people out..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I also have a telescopic gig. The issue for me atleast is in deeper water with the gig even with having them needle sharp it seems to push the frogs away sometimes even when hitting them as hard a I can. I do however turn into a ninja while hand grabbing


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I use a smaller Four point thin tines gig, it sticks them good. Most are off shore in grass beds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Fun fact: I was Mayor Ribbit at the Valley City Frog Jump '05 and '06.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just use Decoy's and they come closer. Maybe an electronic frog call?


----------



## JA.KILROY (Jan 31, 2018)

The most efficient way I've found, is to launch my Kayak,telescoping 12ft aluminum gig, a good head lamp, and a fish basket put in a garbage bag between my legs. You won't believe how close you'll get. They're always more leery of predators on shore. And the ones out in the open waters on weeds, you can coast up beside them, and catch them by hand. I usually limit in 1-2 hours. The garbage bag keeps the frogs quieted, and blood out of the yak.
That said, because of Hip surgery this spring, yesterday I used a spinning rod, and soft salty bait from shore. From 5 to 8pm caught 16 mostly 12-13 inchers. Plus a bonus 3lb bass.
Mix some Cabela's Competiton Chicken Rub in with Drakes, Deep Fry.You'll have people begging for more.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

JA.KILROY said:


> The most efficient way I've found, is to launch my Kayak,telescoping 12ft aluminum gig, a good head lamp, and a fish basket put in a garbage bag between my legs. You won't believe how close you'll get. They're always more leery of predators on shore. And the ones out in the open waters on weeds, you can coast up beside them, and catch them by hand. I usually limit in 1-2 hours. The garbage bag keeps the frogs quieted, and blood out of the yak.
> That said, because of Hip surgery this spring, yesterday I used a spinning rod, and soft salty bait from shore. From 5 to 8pm caught 16 mostly 12-13 inchers. Plus a bonus 3lb bass.
> Mix some Cabela's Competiton Chicken Rub in with Drakes, Deep Fry.You'll have people begging for more.


 I’ll have to try that recipe, I normal do Cajun seasoning in my flour with some crab boil season liquid. they turn out great but I like the chicken rub idea!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

stonen12 said:


> I’ll have to try that recipe, I normal do Cajun seasoning in my flour with some crab boil season liquid. they turn out great but I like the chicken rub idea!


My buddy & I got our limit last night. Haven't done it in a long time, what a blast. Mine will be coated with drakes.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

See... those frog decoys really do work.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Good haul!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

JA.KILROY said:


> The most efficient way I've found, is to launch my Kayak,telescoping 12ft aluminum gig, a good head lamp, and a fish basket put in a garbage bag between my legs. You won't believe how close you'll get. They're always more leery of predators on shore. And the ones out in the open waters on weeds, you can coast up beside them, and catch them by hand. I usually limit in 1-2 hours. The garbage bag keeps the frogs quieted, and blood out of the yak.
> That said, because of Hip surgery this spring, yesterday I used a spinning rod, and soft salty bait from shore. From 5 to 8pm caught 16 mostly 12-13 inchers. Plus a bonus 3lb bass.
> Mix some Cabela's Competiton Chicken Rub in with Drakes, Deep Fry.You'll have people begging for more.


I think that frogs can feel the vibration from you walking on dry land. They sure are spooked easy when your on dry land. If your in the water and moving slow they tend to hold tight.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Muddy said:


> I think that frogs can feel the vibration from you walking on dry land. They sure are spooked easy when your on dry land. If your in the water and moving slow they tend to hold tight.


You are correct man!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

tim sapara said:


> My dads is June 16 and he started me around 10 I'm 47 now . Have done it every year since then. The yr he died 2013 we slayed them hard. Great memories!!! I still use the gigs he made 25 yrs ago.


Whats the limit ?


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

fishless said:


> Whats the limit ?


15 a day


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

tim sapara said:


> 15 a day


Thanks,never done it before but I got a small pond I could try them out on.Just bullfrogs right ?


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

fishless said:


> Thanks,never done it before but I got a small pond I could try them out on.Just bullfrogs right ?


Bull and green.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Nature provides a number of superfoods that are better for you then 95% of the foods in your grocery store. Frogs is one of those superfoods. One set of legs has more protein then a 16oz steak .plus omega 3 fatty acids.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm feeling froggy .


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

JamesF said:


> I'm feeling froggy .


Then jump LOL


----------



## JA.KILROY (Jan 31, 2018)

Bluegillin' said:


> Then jump LOL


Jump over into INDIANA, and the limit is 25!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

We will bling them with the light and pop um with a BB gun right between the eyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> We will bling them with the light and pop um with a BB gun right between the eyes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where you been?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Bprice1031 said:


> Where you been?


Tennessee last week. Headed camping at loudonville in a couple weeks. Be in NC in a few weeks. Been walleye chasing till a couple weeks ago. Headed out for carp and bass now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> We will bling them with the light and pop um with a BB gun right between the eyes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shooting frogs??


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Hatchetman said:


> Shooting frogs??


BB gun at 2 ponds and a lake all on private property in deerfield. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigging from the johnboat got then in about an hour.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> View attachment 364591
> Gigging from the johnboat got then in about an hour.


Nice frogs! Hey your boy clayton white from stow. Says your a hell of a fisherman. Shooting frogs with a bb gun is a new one. Doing it over 25 yrs first time hearing that one!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> View attachment 364591
> Gigging from the johnboat got then in about an hour.


That's a nice pile! I'm hoping to get back out this weekend.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB gun at 2 ponds and a lake all on private property in deerfield.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like fun. Don't think it's legal on public though. Arrows are ok though.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Bluefinn said:


> Sounds like fun. Don't think it's legal on public though. Arrows are ok though.


Heck no it's not legal on public. Only private. 15 the limit as well.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Tennessee last week. Headed camping at loudonville in a couple weeks. Be in NC in a few weeks. Been walleye chasing till a couple weeks ago. Headed out for carp and bass now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well go get em', and bring me some frog legs!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I think I might try this. Never ate frog legs before and there’s a huge marsh up the road from me. Do the legs taste different according to where they are caught? Say boggy water yields funky tasting legs? Idk,


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> I think I might try this. Never ate frog legs before and there’s a huge marsh up the road from me. Do the legs taste different according to where they are caught? Say boggy water yields funky tasting legs? Idk,


Go get some, they should be fine. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

allwayzfishin said:


> I think I might try this. Never ate frog legs before and there’s a huge marsh up the road from me. Do the legs taste different according to where they are caught? Say boggy water yields funky tasting legs? Idk,


No it doesn’t change the taste , the swamps at grand river are all mucky. Try on a breezy night if u can ,it helps keeping the mosquitos down, or later after dark seems to help to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

snag said:


> No it doesn’t change the taste , the swamps at grand river are all mucky. Try on a breezy night if u can ,it helps keeping the mosquitos down, or later after dark seems to help to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't eat any from golf course ponds or heavy fertilized areas.


snag said:


> No it doesn’t change the taste , the swamps at grand river are all mucky. Try on a breezy night if u can ,it helps keeping the mosquitos down, or later after dark seems to help to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah that’s a lot different than the swamp frogs. I don’t go to golf courses..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Nothing wrong with those golf course frogs. Sometimes even more meat


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

tim sapara said:


> Heck no it's not legal on public. Only private. 15 the limit as well.




Not trying to start anything, but you might want to check with the ODNR on this. They do have a season and can migrate to and from wherever they are. Can't take a deer by a illegal method on private property so why could you take a frog by an illegal method? Wouldn't hurt to check and see....


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Hatchetman said:


> Not trying to start anything, but you might want to check with the ODNR on this. They do have a season and can migrate to and from wherever they are. Can't take a deer by a illegal method on private property so why could you take a frog by an illegal method? Wouldn't hurt to check and see....


 well I didnt take those frogs. Another person did. I have no idea if taking them with a bb gun is legal on private land. I know it's illegal on public. I see no sense at all in taking them with a bb gun. To me it takes the fun out of the hunt. I was replying to someones post. I have over 25 yrs gigging frogs. I myself only gig them. SO I dont need to check any laws. Maybe the guy who took them like that should! I'm legal 100%. So forward your comment to the guy who shot them with a bb gun!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Hatchetman said:


> Not trying to start anything, but you might want to check with the ODNR on this. They do have a season and can migrate to and from wherever they are. Can't take a deer by a illegal method on private property so why could you take a frog by an illegal method? Wouldn't hurt to check and see....


According to odnr no shooting of frogs . Only archery equipment. So I would think that applies to private property as well. I quess the guy who shot them should find out before he posted it so ask him! I always applied the same rules whether public or private.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Use to shoot then with pellet gun all the time when I was young and dumb. Dad would eat them but not me lol. I even tried 22 mag once but I couldn’t find a piece of frog bigger than a dime. Man I was a stupid kid. (Not saying anyone is dumb for shooting them, just saying I was)


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Ice hole is actually in the young and dumb stage right now. Give him a break he won’t realize how silly he is for another 8-10 years.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Lol speak for yourself beepum. You have no right to talk about who I am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------

